# Linking question



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

Ok so we are tentatively in the running for a LO, we are not pinning our hopes but feel flattered to be short listed out of so many potential adopters.

So our question is this, we have pretty much got a room prepared for a baby girl under 1, we have always been honest that this was our matching requirement and we would just suck up the long wait that might occur.

If  we are lucky enough that the child's social worker wants to visit are they going to think we are odd that a room is pretty much done, or should we stick the cot etc into storage?

We have done a room based on our preferences as we would have if been pregnant. A is month old baby isn't old enough to be able to express what their interests ect are. And we have needed to get the room ready to prepare ourselves for parenthood and have something to occupy the months of waiting for a match. So it's not child's specific if that makes sense.

Ahhh I'm just tying myself in knots lol


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

My room is ready too and I won't be taking it down or hiding anything - this is me building on my attachments already even thoughts we haven't been matched yet, leave it up and enjoy!! X


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Our room was all ready when we had our linking meeting with Pea's team and they loved the fact we were ready to go! It gave us something to talk about as well, ie why we'd gone with a seaside theme etc...


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

Were the rooms gender specific?


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

No mines is unisex - Lemon, Grey and White x


----------



## Dawn7 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi Disney, 

How exciting! Hoping this is it for u 

I can understand why you're asking this, I can only tell u of our experience. When we were linked and had the meeting and went to meet the LO's medical advisor and FC's, we were under strict instruction from our SW not to purchase anything. She was fine with that we'd painted the bedroom and it was decorated with boys in mind.

We had a visit a week or 2 ago and I'd said we'd bought a toddler bed and a buggy in the Kiddicare sale and she wasn't impressed. She asked if it was in the boys room and when we said yes, she said move them, so just before family finder and boys SW showed up we hid the items in our room.

Our SW is amazing, I felt really bad that we'd gone and started buying things but I think its normal to get excited and truly believe the match is perfect for us.

After our last meeting we were told officially we could start buying items, so I was very happy and have practically purchased everything lol 

If I were u I would ask ur SW on their thoughts and so they know what ur thinking and the way they respond will be a good indicator on whether they're happy with what u have in mind.

But as u say, the room is designed for a child you've been approved for, if this LO doesn't end up being the 1, then you'll still await for a little pink under 1, who will love that room. Sounds lovely too xx


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Ours was blue.... subconsciously I think we wanted a boy lol


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

We decorated ours green and explained that we'd add a meadow or jungle theme later once a child arrived. We had a cot set up as we were given one by a friend and we were approved for a child 0-2 so knew a child would definitely need one. We also got a wardrobe on sale but held off buying any clothes, bedding, equipment i.e high chair and bottles or anything personal until we were officially linked. The placing authority loved the fact we had the room clearly designated to be a kids room and ready topersonalise for whichever LO we got. We were very enthusiastic as we genuinely felt this little boy was our son from the second we read his profile, even without having seen a photo! Afterwards we painted giant jungle animals on the walls and got bedding and a few bags full of clothes from friends.


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Our lo room was done, cot bedding etc. it was unisex tree motif on the wall, animal stickers beige curtains with mushrooms, lady bugs, dragon flys on to match the bedding. Lo sw loved the room.
It's now more boyish, curtains are black, digger pictures on the walls. Lampshade is now blue, but apart from that everything else is the same. (He is picking off the tree motif a little at a time) but when he is a little older we will redecorate it to how he wants. Prob diggers lol


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone, think we will leave it as it is, it's been part of our process and we are happy to explain our reasons. You have all been a huge help.


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I hope you hear something soon.  Waiting is hard and competitive matching is such a strain on everyone.  We ended up in one for our daughter's brother, somewhat shockingly, and it was an incredibly stressful time.  Most LAs will move reasonably quickly for a younger child, however, even if that's only fast in SW terms!

I would also just explain that you'd got a lot of things ready as you knew you were going to be waiting for a match with a baby girl.  Wouldn't necessarily say that a young baby isn't going to be able to express what their interests are (although clearly you're right, and they aren't).  I would probably go with something like you've got a room ready but you're planning on adding the final/personal touches once you know more about the child that's coming.

I really hope this one works out for you.

All the best,

Wyxie xx


----------

